# Mudd hoggin & music



## punchbait (Jan 23, 2008)

All proceeds go to ten $1,000 scholarships for kids who parents have been wounded or killed in the military.

WE DO EXCEPT DONATIONS AND DONATIONS $200+ FREE 3x5 BANNER WITH WHATEVER U WANT ON IT

NO WE ARE NOT THE T.V SHOW

www.hogsgonewild.org

Everyone if your planning on coming please post something so we can have a general head count for how much food to buy

Thanks


----------

